# Salt Dogg Auger Problems



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I recently bought a used salt dogg 1.5 poly spreader. It worked fine when empty but when I added salt last night, the auger did not work at all. Vibrator works and the spinner works, just no auger. Any ideas on what the problem might be and how involved it will be to fix? It was a really frustrating way to start my first event.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

it's most likely the motor. it's going bad and when it's under a load it is shorting out.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Any idea on what those motors run?


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

I would also check the bearing for the auger. It seems like people forget to grease this seeing how it is under the spreader. If the bearing is the problem it would be cheaper


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have had augers stuck....until the bearing is pumped full of grease


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Auger motor and gear box combo is $350. I know warranty just paid for it.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

It could also be your controller. Had the same problem last yr., everything worked but the auger when there was salt in it. We replaced the the auger motor & still no worky. Then we tried another controller & the issue was fixed. 

Is your controller the dial or digital readout style ?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I havnt had to fix one yet but this is what i would do

1) pump grease in bearing

2) turn auger with a 1 1/4" wrench and see how it feels, if it is really really hard replace bearing

3) check all connections clean any corrosion and apply dielectric grease

4) load with salt see how it runs

5) if it runs like crap unplug wires and run hot wires and ground right to the motor skipping the controler

6) if it runs great i would look into the wires or the controller

7) if it runs the same i would pull the motor and check the gear box if its free and turns nice i would get a new motor or have it rebuilt


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys. I'm taking it to the dealer tomorrow hopefully the damage wont be to bad.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have had trouble twice this season with the same spreader I was getting a H code on the auger which is indeed auger motor short. I went to dealer today they double and triple checked to make sure it wasnt my controller. They ordered me a new motor, then this afternoon it started working again. I am going to go grease the bearing tomorrow though I had just greased in at end of season last year and have only been out 3 times this year-of those 3 the auger motor failed twice.
I also adjusted my baffles by closing them up a bit to take some wieght off the auger


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Also check under the auger motor cover make sure the connector are tight I have seen some that are loose and not making a good contact.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where do you have the baffles set?

On my 2yd if the baffles are open to far, the auger cannot spin because of the weight on it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

smokejmpr;1402914 said:


> Also check under the auger motor cover make sure the connector are tight I have seen some that are loose and not making a good contact.





erkoehler;1402932 said:


> Where do you have the baffles set?
> ya I checked under mine everything was clean and connected perfectly
> On my 2yd if the baffles are open to far, the auger cannot spin because of the weight on it.


I had them wide open now they are half


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

deere615;1403814 said:


> I had them wide open now they are half


why did you change from full to half ? mine are wide open based on a recommendation from a friend.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bugthug;1403867 said:


> why did you change from full to half ? mine are wide open based on a recommendation from a friend.


Well since my auger motor was giving me troubles I thought there might be too much wieght so I closed them half way. When I first got the spreader I took them off because I have heard of guys running them with no baffles-but that was too much weight


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks. Mine are off also. do you notice the spreader performing better with the baffles backin at 1/2 ?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bugthug;1403920 said:


> Thanks. Mine are off also. do you notice the spreader performing better with the baffles backin at 1/2 ?


Its hard to tell because I believe my auger motor is bad I had nothing in the spreader besides what was around the auger (not frozen ) and I couldn't get the auger to turn I have a new motor ordered, Then randomly it started working again I only used it a few times after that and it hasn't done it yet but I ran all last year with baffles wide open no problems but like I said if baffles are completely removed it is too much weight


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Do you think running it wide open.....caused the motor to fail prematurely?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;1404209 said:


> Do you think running it wide open.....caused the motor to fail prematurely?


Me? No I dont think so I only ran it when I first got it once then the auger couldnt spin it so I put the baffles back on.


----------

